# timestamp (solaris)



## Mr. FAULi (30. Dezember 2001)

hallo,

passt zwar nicht ganz unter linux aber wie kann
ich bitte unter *solaris* bzw. mit welcher option kann ich bei der zeitabfrage, einen timestamp erzeugen. brauche diesen um ihn mit einem shellscript weiter zu verarbeiten.

gruß rico


----------



## OliLang (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo,
Versuch es mal mit dem Kommando Time, vielleicht gibt es eine Option um die Ausgabe als Timestamp zu realisieren (man time) oder schau ob es eine Funktion gibt die timestamp oder ähnliches gibt unter /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin oder /usr/sbin. Wenn das alles fehlschlägt kannst du auch mithilfen von einem kleinen C Program oder einem Perl Script einen Timestamp erzeugen.


       Oli


----------

